# In-wheel motors revving up



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I managed to get info from them too and I agree with lexus on how expencive they are. The motors come with an optional parking prawl for only $2000.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

It occurs to me that $5000 for a purpose built 55kw EV motor that runs on AC is below the norm. Well below actually. Don't leak any info that might put your deal at risk, but make sure that price includes everything you might need.

The more I think about it, the more I come to the conclusion that PML could end up being a one hit wonder with EV technology. They still have other business to fall back on, but you can only go so far making prototypes for automakers in this economic climate (and cheaper fuel prices).


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Lexus said:


>


Am I the only one that fails to see how this suspension is supposed to work? I mean, it looks fine except for the "shafts" that mount transversely like an axle... which are fixed to the base, and presumably fixed to the motor casings somehow.


----------



## LeoGoesGer (Sep 24, 2008)

Are those shafts or torsion bars?


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

I see that now... indeed they appear to either be torsion bars or some sort of swaybar. I didn't see the cranks on the ends of them until you said that... now I can see (on the far left) a crank on the end of the rod with what looks like a heim joint linkage that attaches to the bottom of the coilover mount.

Shoulda had more caffeine and then come back for a closer look.


----------



## Nielmo (Oct 13, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> Am I the only one that fails to see how this suspension is supposed to work? I mean, it looks fine except for the "shafts" that mount transversely like an axle... which are fixed to the base, and presumably fixed to the motor casings somehow.


I believe they could be some sort of torsion bars.


----------

